# The Longest Day-most miles floated in 24 hours?



## Andypants (Nov 2, 2014)

I have just one more epic rafting trip before wrapping up a very, very low water year here in SW Colorado. I had to drive 8 hours to get my only commercial trip of the season. Our local river, The San Miguel, hardly got above 200 cfs with the exception of a flash flood on Silver Pick Creek. Still, I had to make the best of a bad season with private trips. It could be worse (California). 
I am daydreaming of endless river days with Brian Pringle in the Grand Canyon during the HFE. As I wait for the conformation of another high water release (Brian, I would love to go again) in the big ditch I can't help but think about how fun it is to crush a ton of miles on the river in a single day. 
Does anyone know the record for most miles floated in a raft in 24 hours? If you have had a mega mile river day please add to this post. I have heard of others on Mountainbuzz talking about the entire Arkansas River in a day with Pringle. Whats your highest?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

When I worked for Hatch River expeditions the runout from the helicopter pad to South Cove back in the day was about 125 miles but that was obviously motorized. 

Have done Cataract in one day which is roughly 100 miles I think but again obviously motorized. 

I did a commercial rowing trip once where the entire group hiked out at Phantom Ranch and we dead headed to Diamond Creek 135 miles in four days and the only scouting we did was at Crystal. The first morning we went from Phantom Ranch to around Pete's rock which is about 40 miles of big water. Pringle was on the trip also ironically. 

The 24 hour paddling record is on the Yukon. Andy Corah I think.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

~75 miles in one day, Elgin to Boggans on the Grande Ronde. Mid March, 14k at Troy.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Every spring they do a 100 mile group float here in salmon. The event is called smoking oars... put in at deer creek take out at corn creek.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

You need the read the book, «Anything Worth Doing» by Jo Deurbrouck. It's about two raft guides who, among other things, try to set the 24 record not the Salmon river at flood stage. For me it's the second best book about rafting, right after «The Emerald Mile.»


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

fajawiebe said:


> You need the read the book, «Anything Worth Doing» by Jo Deurbrouck. It's about two raft guides who, among other things, try to set the 24 record not the Salmon river at flood stage. For me it's the second best book about rafting, right after «The Emerald Mile.»


Great book but they are in a dory rather than a raft.. i have not read the book in a while but i believe the follow up trip was over 200 miles. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I once made it 2 miles upriver in headwinds on Deso...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe 47 miles? Did a Dirty 30 on the Lochsa one day, and an Upper the next...but that might have been more like 27-28 hours.




fajawiebe said:


> You need the read the book, «Anything Worth Doing» by Jo Deurbrouck. It's about two raft guides who, among other things, try to set the 24 record not the Salmon river at flood stage. For me it's the second best book about rafting, right after «The Emerald Mile.»





codycleve said:


> Great book but they are in a dory rather than a raft.. i have not read the book in a while but i believe the follow up trip was over 200 miles.


I n my opinion, «Anything Worth Doing» was a good book, but not a _great _book. I read it right after I read «The Emerald Mile». It just doesn't compare. Both are about dory speed runs, but the texture of AWD is nowhere near as rich as TEM.

If you're out to read both...read «Anything Worth Doing» _first_! It's worth a read, but «The Emerald Mile» is in my permanent library, and «Anything Worth Doing» was worth the read but will get passed on. 

«Anything Worth Doing» almost read more like «Never Turn Back», Walt Blackadar's biography.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I've done 38 miles on the Middle Fork in June. But the longest day was on the San Juan from Oljeto to Clay hills, I think it's like 8 miles and it took us 8 hours.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Longest day I ever had that sticks out in my mind was rowing 29 miles into the wind with a passenger on the John Day at around 800 cfs, was about 12 hours of continual stroking (not the good kind).


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

On purpose? I once did 22 miles on the Grande Ronde after a breakfast of mostly Tequila, and some OJ.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

My longest single day was about 62 miles on day number 2 of a solo expedition beginning in Vermont and ending in Connecticut. 11 ft raft, minimalist oar frame backpack, two fishing rods and tackle. Four portages around dams in one day. Started with 12 beers. Drank em. Bought a 30-pack at portage #3. Ate most of day 3 food rations on day 2 to counter act the beer. Decided to push on, and floated about 15 miles of flatwater under the moonlight. Dozed off on the oars briefly, but crashing into the trees woke me up. So tired I did not bother with the tent when midnight rolled around. I applied big spray and slept in my swim trunks/T-shirt on top of my rain fly on the ground ( too humid for sleeping bag). Woke up to a beaver tail slap before the sunrise. Had warm beer and nuts for breakfast and hit the river. Ahh those were the days....


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd like to hear more about the Salmon 100 mile float. In my experience the Arkansas at high flow would be hard to beat. I personally have done Salida to Canon City (56 miles) and heard of people doing Browns on down which has to be 75+?. No slack water and 2000 ft drop would make for a pretty fast trip.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

jgrebe said:


> I'd like to hear more about the Salmon 100 mile float. In my experience the Arkansas at high flow would be hard to beat. I personally have done Salida to Canon City (56 miles) and heard of people doing Browns on down which has to be 75+?. No slack water and 2000 ft drop would make for a pretty fast trip.



Not updated for this spring yet but here is last years. 

http://idahoadventures.com/2nd-annual-smokin-oars-1-day-100-miles-salmon-river-run/

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

http://idahoadventures.com/smokin-oars-2018-1-day-100-miles-salmon-river-run/ sorry that was 17 here is 18

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

*Longest floats in shortest time*

This past spring I had limited time, a new boat and a need for some wilderness tranquility, So I ran Clarno to Cottonwood (70 miles) on the John Day in ≈12 hours. The flow at McDonald Ferry was ≈ 5,500 cfs. I pushed all day long, not hard, but all day long. I'm glad I did it, but I wouldn't do it again unless the flow was at or above 10,000cfs. 

My inspiration came from a training trip I did on the Main Salmon in order to get licensed to work years ago. We put it at Corn Creek at 9PM in August. Floated a few miles down and camped. Then we got up, pushed all day and got to the take out at Carey Creek by 8PM.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Parashant to Pearce Ferry, 81 miles. Floated until dinner time, took a break and ate, then barged together and rowed through the night. Hit Pearce Ferry at 7 a.m. Probably wouldn't plan to do that again.


----------



## jubry345 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ruby and westwater*

beer and no experience with really high water, we put in in GJ floated past loma and to westwater takeout in about 6 hrs. The water was 46,000. 1992 I think. Everything was a wash seemed safe and then the river started tossing things at us like trees and telephone poles. Like rafting through a land mine field. Nobody or equipment was hurt but everyone was scared shitless.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cahone to Moab*

Took four days Cahone to Moab, Dolores was running 1,100. First day we ran 65 miles. No night floating. Just me, my girlfriend and dog. 14' Avon SB. Wanted to continue into Cat but couldn't find a dog sitter.


----------



## harrywatson (Aug 13, 2009)

This is kayak, rather than raft - but hugely impressive nonetheless. 

Bradt, Serrasolses, and Wells brothers Set New 24-Hour Distance Record on Idaho’s Salmon. The crew begins its 24-hour, 287-mile odyssey on Marsh Creek outside of Stanley, Idaho, into the Frank Church-River of No Return Wilderness.


Read more at https://www.canoekayak.com/news/bra...r-world-record-on-salmon/#4pULwSxIXj7RKE5L.99


----------



## Andypants (Nov 2, 2014)

My longest river mile day was from two hundred and two mile camp to Pierce Ferry (77 miles) in a day in November 2014. We started at sun rise, tied up the boats in a starfish formation around Separation Canyon and took of the river at 9pm that night. The Grand was flowing 37,500cfs. Never been so high in the canyon.

Prior to the HFE on the same trip with flows between 9,000 and 11,000cfs we Launched from Lee's Ferry at 9am, ate dinner at Redwall Cavern, rafted 36 mile rapid in the dark, rafted President Harding rapid in full moonlight, and camped at Willes near mile 45. Sometime during the moonlight float we saw a really bright light go over the canyon. Not sure what it was, but someone later told me it was a missile launch from a submarine of the coast of Los Angeles. Pringle was the TL and he R2ed everything in a 12' Avon. 

The 287 miles in 24 hours in kayaks is super impressive. Thanks for sharing. 

Has anyone here on the Buzz rafted the 100 mile float? Anyone done more than 100 miles in 24 hours in a raft? Love all the stories so far.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

My longest rowing day was 35 miles on the Green. I paddle guide several Gauley marathons each season, which is 25 miles to where we take out.


----------



## billhoblitzell (Mar 20, 2017)

These dudes made 184 miles from Glenwood Canyon to near Moab on the Colorado River in 24 hrs in 2006. They made it about 180 miles on the Grand Canyon in 20 hours in 2017 before blowing out the cat tube at Lava and having to pull over for repairs



https://www.denverpost.com/2006/06/12/paddling-for-a-world-record/


https://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/17/rafting-grand-canyon-speed-record/


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

fajawiebe said:


> You need the read the book, «Anything Worth Doing» by Jo Deurbrouck. It's about two raft guides who, among other things, try to set the 24 record not the Salmon river at flood stage. For me it's the second best book about rafting, right after «The Emerald Mile.»


Not the biggest mileage day but one of my "do a lot" faves is to finish the Selway and then get an afternoon on the Lochsa. I have done that twice now and it is a hoot!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

A buddy and I knocked out a 48 mile day on the Yellowstone this Spring.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

We did 62 miles on the Omo in Ethiopia one day. Floated and floated until we could find a camp. When we finally did, it was a beautiful 3 tiered beach. It was a little oasis and one of the best camps I have ever seen. Problem was there were 30 baboons occupying it. We pushed them out of their home for the night but they were reluctant to leave throwing shit at us and hollering for an hour once we pushed them out. Never stopped looking over my shoulder that night and if I wouldn't have been so damn tired probably wouldn't have slept much.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

We did 52 miles on the Dolores last year at 4,000 cfs mostly on accident and with basically no effort. We floated from well above snaggletooth to well past Slickrock. The river was crowded because of the release and all the camps are overgrown, and we just kept floating way past dark until we found an open spot to sleep.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Behind the 8 Ball (US Mens Raft Team)
2006: Pumphouse to Moab in 24 hours
2017: Grand Canyon (Lees to Diamond) : 39hr 24min (277 miles)


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

My longest day is 42 miles on the Upper Colorado, I figure maybe it was 43 with all the weaving around I was doing. Solo in a packraft, fwiw. Compared to you guys, I am not worthy...100+ miles, crazy impressive.

-Tom


----------

